# Boots and Hearts Country Music Festival, Bowmanville, ON



## HeartsAndBoots (Apr 13, 2012)

I am interested in finding someone who wants to purchase tickets to the Boots and Hearts Music Festival in Bowmanville, (under an hours drive from Toronto/Mississauga). I am looking for someone who is unable to purchase them because they dont have a credit card. I have a credit card and am able to purchase them for you and the cash can be exchanged in person so you would have to live in the general area of the festival. This is not a joke or a scam. I am in need of cash and cannot get it from my credit card. And I love country music so if a transaction went bad, it would be fine if I got stuck with the tickets.


----------



## HeartsAndBoots (Apr 13, 2012)

The Boots and Hearts Music Festival will be the largest of its kind ever held on Canadian soil and it's coming to The Canadian Tire Motorsport Park in Bowmanville, Ontario August 10 through 12, 2012 (yes! THIS summer!)Headliners include: *Tim McGraw, Carrie Underwood, Kid Rock and Alabama along with......Lauren Alaina, Big & Rich, High Valley, Paul Brandt, Jason McCoy,*Dallas Smith and more!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

HeartsAndBoots said:


> I am interested in finding someone who wants to purchase tickets to the Boots and Hearts Music Festival in Bowmanville, (under an hours drive from Toronto/Mississauga). I am looking for someone who is unable to purchase them because they dont have a credit card. I have a credit card and am able to purchase them for you and the cash can be exchanged in person so you would have to live in the general area of the festival. This is not a joke or a scam. I am in need of cash and cannot get it from my credit card. And I love country music so if a transaction went bad, it would be fine if I got stuck with the tickets.


Uumm. Would you not have to put the money right back onto the credit cards when you received it? This is one of the most bizarre things I have read on here in a very long time


----------



## HeartsAndBoots (Apr 13, 2012)

*Boots and Hearts Country Music Festival*



GuitarsCanada said:


> Uumm. Would you not have to put the money right back onto the credit cards when you received it? This is one of the most bizarre things I have read on here in a very long time


I would not have to do that. That's the glory of credit cards, buy now and pay later. Well, it may not be such glory I guess if you allow your debt to run up to a point.


----------



## justneal (Jan 17, 2012)

just holy what? this is the strangest thread ever, you want a cash advance, basically, at $200 a ticket, but if the deal fails, your cool with being stuck with perhaps 3-4 tickets, leaving you without your advance, and 600-800 more in the hole, just go to a pay day loan place


----------

